# Answer Products Muzzle Brake



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

sixft4par said:


> No. But I can spell douchebag.:lol:


Wow, that was really mature...


----------



## Grand Pooh-Baugh (Dec 4, 2010)

Count me in as one of the retards who can not spell the word Brake in muzzle brake. Sorry for the brain fart.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Glad you guys got that straightened out because I never would have known that a muzzle brake wasn't really a muzzle break......WOW


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

UPhiker said:


> Doesn't anyone know that it's muzzleBRAKE not Break?


 
Agreed 100%!!! Thaty **** drives me nuts. So does " I seen 10 doe and a buck" Is it a movie seen or what........ 

just sayin


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

passport said:


> Agreed 100%!!! Thaty **** drives me nuts. So does " I seen 10 doe and a buck" Is it a movie seen or what........
> 
> just sayin


...and then they wonder how hunters get the ignorant ******* stereotype...


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Then go to the spelling and grammer forum......and good luck.

Just because someone spells a word wrong or uses the wrong version of the word does not make them less than you. You can look down your nose all you want but you are no better than anyone else here. I hear Opera has a great website and all the words are spelled correctly.

Go teach somewhere else.


As for the Answer BRAKE....did you call williams yet? Sorry; I meant Williams. Forgot that was a proper noun, and needed to capitalize the 1st letter.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

sixft4par said:


> Then go to the spelling and grammer forum......and good luck.
> 
> Just because someone spells a word wrong or uses the wrong version of the word does not make them less than you. You can look down your nose all you want but you are no better than anyone else here. I hear Opera has a great website and all the words are spelled correctly.
> 
> ...


I get it- you can't do it so it isn't important. Do you have one of those "My kid can beat up your honor student" bumper stickers, also? 
PS- It's Oprah. Opera is a type of singing.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

No. My point is that you will find numerous mistakes in most of these posts, and it's amazing that you have the time and arragance to bother. 

Does it make you feel big to rag on other's grammer online?

Get a life.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

sixft4par said:


> No. My point is that you will find numerous mistakes in most of these posts, and it's amazing that you have the time and arragance to bother.
> 
> Does it make you feel big to rag on other's grammer online?
> 
> Get a life.


No*,* *m*y point is that you will find numerous mistakes in most of these posts*.* *I*t's amazing that you have the time and arrogance to bother.(checking) 

Does it make you feel big to rag on other's (other peoples) grammar on line?

Get a life.


----------



## Hunterdank (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes,I called williams,they carry the protector cap,but they have several different threads,so I drove over there and they hooked me up for around 30 bucks,thanks for the help.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Glad you able to get the fix. I have built parts for Williams in the past. They carry quite a line of special products.

Sorry about the direction of your post.


----------



## old goat (Mar 3, 2014)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I made the complete parts at a shop in Clio during the early 90's. He would actually walk out the back door of the shop in town and fire a shot to see if the break was working! That shop is no longer around....I bought it and moved it to Frankenmuth. I was building some sights for Williams also.
> 
> I might even still have the CNC programs for the parts on disc.
> 
> I heard at that time he was bouncing around from shop to shop getting the work done very cheap.



REALLY?????? From 1995 to 2001 (maybe even earlier) Answer products was located in Davison. The brakes where made in house on a custom (home made) CNC drill and a manual lathe then sent out to heat treat for awhile before Sam went to stress proof steel.
Hundreds and hundreds of brakes where made and installed at that shop in the little strip mall across from Players bar / restaurant. Not mention some kick ass custom rifles built.
I know Sam got ripped off in a business deal somewhere around 2003 or 2004. I bought a few brakes from whoever started making them in 2004 until they started blowing apart on the guns due to sub standard materials.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

og welcome to the site. This thread was started in 2008 and hasn't had any activity since 2010.


----------



## old goat (Mar 3, 2014)

just seen the post and wanted to set the record straight is all


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

old goat said:


> REALLY?????? From 1995 to 2001 (maybe even earlier) Answer products was located in Davison. The brakes where made in house on a custom (home made) CNC drill and a manual lathe then sent out to heat treat for awhile before Sam went to stress proof steel.
> Hundreds and hundreds of brakes where made and installed at that shop in the little strip mall across from Players bar / restaurant. Not mention some kick ass custom rifles built.
> I know Sam got ripped off in a business deal somewhere around 2003 or 2004. I bought a few brakes from whoever started making them in 2004 until they started blowing apart on the guns due to sub standard materials.


I worked for a company in the late 80's or early 90's located in Clio. We built protypes for Sam on a swiss machine with live tooling. I use to have a couple of the breaks laying around. At that time I was a supervisor. I know there was some money issues. I did not get involved in that. I finally bought the shop from the three partners and moved it to Frankenmuth. YES, I do have the programs somewhere from the Original prototypes.

If you want to come up and see the programs I can dig them out. They were called the Answer breaks I believe on the pgm.?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

old goat said:


> just seen the post and wanted to set the record straight is all


Far from straight I was there before you:lol:


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

The funny thing about this, the machine I ran them on is for sale right now. I bet if you go to the shop and look in the file, the pgms may still be there. Not sure its been over 20 years. I made hard copies but many of my pgms are still on floppies.

Sam was experimenting with cross hole locations and diameters with us. I am sure he bounced around with his ideas. Probably even worked with someone else before we did this work. I doubt anyone had an exclusive with Sam in the early years.:lol:


----------



## old goat (Mar 3, 2014)

what year did you buy the Answer?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

old goat said:


> what year did you buy the Answer?



I never said I bought it. I bought a machine shop that was working on the protypes for Sam. Once he did not pay the owners for the work he went elsewhere. Are you thinking I am saying I bought Answer? You need to go back and read my post. I said I made them for Sam in our shop. He moved onto to someone else before I bought the machine shop and I moved it. That is why I have all the protoype CNC programs. We made them complete off the machine. Now it probably was not his final design since this was quite a while before he marketed the product.


----------



## old goat (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, I did think you purchased Answer from Sam. Apologies for the mix up.
In fact I bet I know you. I would almost bet you are Norm. (of course dont answer on open forum)


----------

